
I downloaded an app and was part of the Cajun Navy - rodrigocoelho
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/local/gray-matters/article/I-downloaded-an-app-And-suddenly-I-was-talking-12172506.php?cmpid=twitter-premium
======
Jeremy1026
Powerful stuff here. Honestly amazing how quickly this whole thing
materialized with no real planning for it.

